# Another pip! New baby



## MichaelL (Jul 2, 2021)

Today, at 60 days of incubation, my other egg pipped! My first egg pipped June 1, this one July 2, haha. This one was incubated at around 87 so the sex isn't clear. My other was at 89, so pretty sure female. I'm surprised, because the other egg took 66 days to pip at 89, this one 60 days at 87. You would think heat speeds it up.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jul 2, 2021)

*_whoops!_*

Ahem.
*_pretends nothing's going on_*

*_dog wakes up...it jumps...runs around the house...comes back...looks all around...sits down_*




You're such a weird little doggie, aren't you, honey?


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Today, at 60 days of incubation, my other egg pipped! My first egg pipped June 1, this one July 2, haha. This one was incubated at around 87 so the sex isn't clear. My other was at 89, so pretty sure female. I'm surprised, because the other egg took 66 days to pip at 89, this one 60 days at 87. You would think heat speeds it up.
> View attachment 328337


Congrats again! I'll be curious to see the size of the yolk sac on this one compared to the last one.


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 2, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Today, at 60 days of incubation, my other egg pipped! My first egg pipped June 1, this one July 2, haha. This one was incubated at around 87 so the sex isn't clear. My other was at 89, so pretty sure female. I'm surprised, because the other egg took 66 days to pip at 89, this one 60 days at 87. You would think heat speeds it up.
> View attachment 328337


I've been doing a lot of testing/data keeping on this and I am seeing mounting evidence the temperature of the female prior to laying will have an influence on the duration of incubation - all other things equal. ...and very possibly the pivot point for sex during incubation.


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 2, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> I've been doing a lot of testing/data keeping on this and I am seeing mounting evidence the temperature of the female prior to laying will have an influence on the duration of incubation - all other things equal. ...and very possibly the pivot point for sex during incubation.


Wow.. that's so interesting! Good luck with your testing.


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 2, 2021)

Tom said:


> Congrats again! I'll be curious to see the size of the yolk sac on this one compared to the last one.


Thanks! Yeah, I was super surprised at how small the yolk sac was on my last one, and how RIGHT after she came out of the egg she already was trying to eat the leaves. Maybe this one will have a much bigger yolk sac. Hopefully no split scutes, but that's just a preference haha.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Awesome congrats man!


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 2, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Awesome congrats man!


Thanks!


----------



## ZenHerper (Jul 2, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> I've been doing a lot of testing/data keeping on this and I am seeing mounting evidence the temperature of the female prior to laying will have an influence on the duration of incubation - all other things equal. ...and very possibly the pivot point for sex during incubation.


Parboiled!






Now I want ramen...


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 3, 2021)

It’s out! Yolk sac is a little bigger than my other one. This one has a bit lighter coloring, and perfect scutes!


----------



## ZenHerper (Jul 3, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Carol S (Jul 5, 2021)

So precious and adorable.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 5, 2021)

is he/she fattening up nicely? ;D


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 5, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> is he/she fattening up nicely? ;D


Yup haha! So far a few nibbles on some greens, nothing much but it's only been a couple days.


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 5, 2021)

Here are pics of Clover and the new baby side by side. Clover is a month and a couple days old. Does that growth look good?

Pics go in order of: New baby, Clover, both, both, both. Clover is the darker one with some growth.


----------

